# apple tv+freebox



## tonio08 (31 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acheter un apple tv sur ebay et j'ai une petite question conncernant le branchement sur mon réseau wifi. Je possède une freebox V5 (HD); donc normalement l'apple tv devrait se connecter à ce réseau? Mais alors les transferts se feront en wifi 802.11g ou n? Mon MBP est en "n".

Merci


----------



## tonio08 (31 Mai 2008)

personne n'a d'idée?
J'ai une autre question. Si j'encode des films en H264 je pourrais les mettre dans itunes mais je suis limité au niveau de la place sur mon DD interne. Donc je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de mettre les musiques sur mon DD interne et les films sur mon DD externe et que tout soit regroupé dans ma bibliothèque itunes?


----------



## tonio08 (2 Juin 2008)

personne?


----------



## radar (3 Juin 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens d'acheter un apple tv sur ebay et j'ai une petite question conncernant le branchement sur mon réseau wifi. Je possède une freebox V5 (HD); donc normalement l'apple tv devrait se connecter à ce réseau? Mais alors les transferts se feront en wifi 802.11g ou n? Mon MBP est en "n".
> 
> Merci


Si la freebox te sert de routeur, alors tu seras en g.



tonio08 a dit:


> personne n'a d'idée?
> J'ai une autre question. Si j'encode des films en H264 je pourrais les mettre dans itunes mais je suis limité au niveau de la place sur mon DD interne. Donc je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de mettre les musiques sur mon DD interne et les films sur mon DD externe et que tout soit regroupé dans ma bibliothèque itunes?


Oui, tu peux. Tu laisses les vidéos sur le MBP qui devra, cependant, être allumé pour que l'&#63743;tv puisse en lire le contenu.


----------

